# US Virgin Islands police officer arrested for shooting spree



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Associated Press

CHARLOTTE AMALIE, U.S. Virgin Islands -- A police officer in the U.S. Virgin Islands was arrested Sunday in connection with a Christmas Day shooting spree in a St. Croix public housing project that killed two men. 
Officer Jeffrey Brown, 29, and his alleged accomplice, Luis Melendez, were arrested on two counts of first-degree murder, four counts of attempted murder, and four counts of first-degree assault, the territory's government said in a statement. 
Brown and Melendez, 24, were held without bail pending a Superior Court hearing Monday. 
St. Croix Police Chief Thomas Hannah said details of the allegations against Brown and Melendez were sealed as the criminal probe into the shooting spree continues. 
Up to 30 rounds of ammunition were discharged by the two gunmen at the housing project, police allege. Detectives reported finding ammunition casings from three different types of weapons after the rampage. 
Two men -- 18-year-old Allen Burke and 33-year-old Kennyetta McIntosh -- were killed, and four others sustained gunshot wounds. 
Police said Melendez was also charged Sunday with attempted murder in connection with a Nov. 23 shooting.








_Wire Service_


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

I know it has nothing to do with the article, but I love Charlotte Amelie. Probably one of the greatest places I have ever visited.


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

mikeyd1313 said:


> I know it has nothing to do with the article, but I love Charlotte Amelie. Probably one of the greatest places I have ever visited.


5 or 10 years ago I would've agreed, but a buddy of mine has lived there for about 15 years and he says they call parts of the Charlotte Amalie, "Little New York". He tells me that we rarely hear much about the dark side because the crime is usually contained to native on native. Friday and Saturday nights you can hear the pop, pop, pop of gunfire in the heights above Havensight. I hear St. Croix is even worse.


----------



## mikeyd1313 (Jul 30, 2006)

Its funny you say that. Last time I was there, about 4 years ago, I noticed a lot more billboards with guns saying, "stop the violence" etc etc. I felt very safe there but like you said, I wasn't there at night, only when the cruise ship was there.


----------



## DOD/272 (Nov 10, 2003)

I have been to St. Croix 6 times (wife's company has office there). I took a wrong turn into a project by Fredrikstad (west end) with the kids one day and wished I was armed. You see all the locals at the beaches smoking weed and hanging out. I spoke with a Customs guy down there and it was not pleasant very pretty beaches but the homicide rate is unreal. gangs, drugs & guns. Its big city on a tiny island with sh-tbags come there from other islands all the time. It is beautiful though.


----------



## Rocco39 (Jul 13, 2007)

DOD/272 said:


> I have been to St. Croix 6 times (wife's company has office there). I took a wrong turn into a project by Fredrikstad (west end) with the kids one day and wished I was armed. You see all the locals at the beaches smoking weed and hanging out. I spoke with a Customs guy down there and it was not pleasant very pretty beaches but the homicide rate is unreal. gangs, drugs & guns. Its big city on a tiny island with sh-tbags come there from other islands all the time. It is beautiful though.


Yeah I've been their with the wife and kids as well but never again. I agree with the beauty part, all of the US VI's are beautiful. The nicest (and most expensive) is still St. John but even they had a tourist homicide last year, a young american jumped outside a bar beaten and stabbed. If you ever go their again, pick up a caribbean newspaper, I was floored by some of the news items from the other Caribbean nations (Jamaica, Dominican etc) stuff they don't tell the tourists.


----------

